# Snow blower attachments



## ezsnowcontrol (Jan 15, 2009)

We are thinking of adding a snow blower attachment for our Bobcat fleet.
Please feel free to offer any advice on what models you have used, and your experiences.
Thanks


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a Bobcat SB200-72" that I run on my Toolcat. Blower should be matched to the host's hyd capacity. I have hi-flow on my TC...the blower works well. I also have an Erskine/Q-A blower (84"). I think the Erskine/Q-A blower has a better chute arrangment while some of the steel on the SB-200 is thicker (e.g. auger). I wouldn't hesitate to buy a BC blower...or an Erskine/Q-A. Watch for electrical compatibility between the attachment and host.


----------



## ezsnowcontrol (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

same guestion, I have s185 standard flow w / SB200 X 6', alot of my drives this year have been drifted over top of my blower, What would best blower for s205 w / hi flow be, snow up to 3' deep. I friend w/ erksine blower I NOTICED the fan was thicker than my SB200 which is bent up from job site blowing, larger pit run or odd 2x4


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Spudgunner;717528 said:


> I have a Bobcat SB200-72" that I run on my Toolcat. Blower should be matched to the host's hyd capacity. I have hi-flow on my TC...the blower works well. I also have an Erskine/Q-A blower (84"). I think the Erskine/Q-A blower has a better chute arrangment while some of the steel on the SB-200 is thicker (e.g. auger). I wouldn't hesitate to buy a BC blower...or an Erskine/Q-A. Watch for electrical compatibility between the attachment and host.


I have the bobcat, but noticed the QA HAS A MUCH THICKER FAN, my BC FAN is bent up, do you favor the QA? RIGHT NOW out the door price for a QA IS $5720 for QA2400, THAT IS A GREAT PRICE COMPARED to what I looked at at bobcat, for SB 240 x 6'$ 2000 less


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i have a bobcat blower for sale.standard flow off a 763. Let me know if your interested. I used it twice . its still in brand new shape. it might be worth checking out. cheap
$


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

sp6x6;769983 said:


> I have the bobcat, but noticed the QA HAS A MUCH THICKER FAN, my BC FAN is bent up, do you favor the QA? RIGHT NOW out the door price for a QA IS $5720 for QA2400, THAT IS A GREAT PRICE COMPARED to what I looked at at bobcat, for SB 240 x 6'$ 2000 less


My BC fan also, over the course of 2 years, got to the point where I needed to bend the fan blades back to their original "pitch". The fan on my QA is thicker...but not by much. I note that the blower housing on my QA-85" blower is not as heavy as that on my BC. I do prefer the hydraulic fan motor arrangement on the QA over the Bobcat...just looks easier to work on. Another point in favor of the QA is that their user manual is also a service manual. Not the case with BC.

Edited to Add: My QA blower is a QA2000 model. The fan on this unit may be lighter than those on a QA2400...thus I'm not seeing the big difference that you are seeing.

When comparing prices make sure you are comparing apples to apples. Does your QA blower price include shipping and the electrical adaptation? How 'bout your BC quote?


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Spudgunner, Yes on the guote, friend has older bobcat/ erksine w/ thicker fan, sales guy told me the thickness over the phone and he said 1/2" the unit I SAW WAS 3/8". he probably did not have a tape and just eyed it .The QA does have a lined chute, which helps on gravel wear. Just wish I COULD LOOK AT ONE . Said no dealers in my area. I have been generally happy w/ bobcat just wish it was larger model.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I have about 60 hours on a BC SB240 connected to a D-series ToolCat with high flow, no problems...........yet!


----------

